# CC 5252 engine questions



## elec (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a 2005 CC 5252 that I just bought not long ago, I noticed that the muffler is cracked. I'm haveing a hard time trying to find info on the internet about the engine from the model # . It's a Kohler Model CH730S. If anyone can help that would be great. First time posting so I hope this make sense.
Thanks.


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

You can try going to Kohler's web site and finding the part #, and then use the dealer locator to find a dealer near you.


----------

